
R16: A New Transputer Design for FPGAs (2005) [pdf] - peter_d_sherman
https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/64b8/c6ddf2b07ee72a316eb7059d5361cf8d7eac.pdf
======
madsohm
The conference webpage is here:
[http://wotug.cs.unlv.edu/](http://wotug.cs.unlv.edu/)

A colleague of mine submitted a paper on Transputers on FPGAs last year:
[http://wotug.cs.unlv.edu/generate-
program.php?id=46#paper381](http://wotug.cs.unlv.edu/generate-
program.php?id=46#paper381)

------
dboreham
Fascinating. The author left Inmos before I arrived -- deep prehistory!

------
godelmachine
Surprised to see an article on FPGA based design does not have even a single
diagram/ illustration.

------
314
How does the design compare to the XMOS cores?

